

Show HN: X11rdp-o-Matic – Automatically builds and installs xrdp and X11rdp - scarygliders
http://scarygliders.net/x11rdp-o-matic-information/

======
scarygliders
Op here...

I started this in 2012, and thought I'd submit it here; it's proven useful to
many people in those 2 years, and gets used by the Xrdp/X11rdp author(s) to
build their test releases.

It runs on Debian-based distributions. Someone has recently written a spin-off
version for Red Hat-based distros, which can be seen at
[https://github.com/metalefty/X11RDP-RH-
Matic](https://github.com/metalefty/X11RDP-RH-Matic)

I'm also blatantly hoping for more pull requests in the future. ;)

Lastly, there's a Devel branch on Github which will soon be pushed to master
and tagged as the 3.11 release, which contains additions that make this work
on the Raspberry Pi and other small devices like it running a Debian-ish
distribution, as well as improving the method by which the xrdp Debian package
is produced.

------
sciurus
Why do I need to run the entire build script as root?

~~~
scarygliders
Good question.

Because the original buildx.sh script as supplied by the xrdp source - which
o-matic calls to build X11rdp - has always needed to be built as root.

I'm open to assistance and helpful suggestions - so if you can think of a
better way to do this then I'd be only too pleased to hear it :)

